# My Dad's mate...JOHN WOOD



## mickb1 (May 19, 2009)

My dad turning 70 this year...have tracked down some of his mates from Cunard and MD&HB for a surprise party...still looking for JOHN WOOD...maybe PHILIP JOHN WOOD? Sailed with my Dad in the early to mid 60's on Blue Funnel Line out of Liverpool...think they were both completing officer training...my Dad ended up as Skipper in the mid 70's but had changed lines by then...any info/leads would be greatly appreciated
Cheers. Mick


----------

